# mahachais



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone ever raised these?Ill be getting a few in the mail this week and would like to know from people who have kept them first hand.Ill show pics once i get them in and settled.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

What are they ? ?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are a wild species of betta,in the splenden complex.I have raised splendens,but not mahas.They are supposedly just as easy yet they live in slightly brackish water.


----------

